# Air travel/Hedgie sitter?



## Leulla

So I live in Ohio but my parents live in Oregon and I'm planning on spending the holidays with them. I would be there for about a month, and I can't bear to think about leaving little Dabney behind. Because I know I'd have a layover and I'm worried about him getting cold during the time between planes, I really want to be able to carry him on with me. Does anyone know of any specific airlines that allow hedgehogs in the cabin as carry-ons? I've been looking around but it'd be a big help if any of you already had a name or two.

Of course I've also realized that this isn't a perfect world, and I may not find an accommodating airline, so does anyone around the Columbus, OH area know of a good hedgie sitter or pet boarder? 

It's a while away, but never too early to start thinking about these things.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

It really stinks but I don't think there is any airlines that let hedgehogs fly in the cabin. It's not really fair and most of the reasons they give is based on very inaccurate info. 

Hope everything works out good finding a hedgie sitter though, I think there is a few members in Ohio on here


----------



## Lilysmommy

I also haven't heard of any airlines that would let they travel cargo, but you could try always calling around to some and ask. For hedgie sitters, I'm not sure if they do hedgie-sitting or not, but I know a breeder and a rescue person in Ohio. Gail Dick is a breeder up on the border close to Michigan, and Lori Keller is a rescuer that actually lives around Columbus, I think. This is Gail's website - http://www.critterconnection.cc/ and I think you can get Lori's contact information from the Hedgehog Welfare Society's rescue contacts page.


----------



## lehaley

I know there have been a few posts regarding traveling with hedgies from some of the Canadian hedgehog owners here. I know it's possible to fly with a hedgehog on certain airlines there, but since hedgehogs are considered "exotic", they have to fly cargo. I'm not sure if there are any airlines in the US where that applies, but I would assume there are since I've heard of hedgies being shipped to their homes by breeders. 

Mind you, just because hedgie air travel might be possible doesn't mean it's a fantastic idea. There was a posting a while back from someone in Canada who flew with their hedgie and it was not a very positive experience. I remember them saying that they had set up a thermometer to record the highest and lowest temperatures the cage was in when the hedgie was in cargo. They said that the temperature dipped so low during a summer flight that they would never even consider flying with a hedgie during the winter. Although it stinks to have to leave your pet with a sitter, having your hedgie fly during the colder holiday months might not be a good idea.


----------



## Kalandra

Few, if any, airlines allow hedgehogs in the cabin anymore. The trend has been that if they are going to fly they need to be flown in cargo. There are those that let them fly cargo, but I believe there are temperature restrictions. Seeing as it will be December the chances of the temperature being in a good range is unlikely. You will need to call the airline to confirm what their pet policy is and if they allow pets, ask if a hedgehog would be allowed. There are several that allow pets, but they only allow dogs and cats.

Otherwise, your best bet will be to find a friend that will be able to care for your little one while you are gone.


----------



## lmg_319

I have the same problem. I am away at university and fly home to my hometown during Christmas for 2-3 weeks. I really wanted to bring Holden but I have found what works best is having my friend look after him. The temperature in the cargo area scares me because another member here (don't quite remember who, they might pipe in) had their hedgehog in cargo and had a thermometer in the cage that told you max/min temp, and they said the difference during the flight was 20 degrees or something drastic like that. If a friend looks after them, you can get updates and you know they are in their familiar cage, with familiar things and they will be warm and happy.


----------



## Leulla

Thanks everyone, putting him in cargo is my biggest concern. I really am worried about temperature. I'll start looking around for a hedgie sitter


----------



## lehaley

Leulla said:


> Thanks everyone, putting him in cargo is my biggest concern. I really am worried about temperature. I'll start looking around for a hedgie sitter


That's probably a really good choice. I've never flown with a pet before, but I've heard stories from people who have had bad experiences with animals like dogs and cats. Those are pretty adaptive animals, so if _they've_ had problems, I can't even begin to imagine what cargo air travel must be like with a more sensitive animal like a hedgehog. I know the person who monitored the temperature fluctuations of her hedgehog's carrier in cargo (for the life of me, I can't remember this person's HHC username...) started some sort of petition regarding treatment of animals by airlines, but I can't imagine we'll be seeing any drastic improvements anytime soon. Everyone knows they're all about the money. :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy

Here's the petition thread - viewtopic.php?f=12&t=12248

And the discussion on temperature fluctuations:



newfie_nurse said:


> OK so as alot of people I know. I recently flew westjet from Calgary to Newfoundland and just got back to Calgary Alberta today. (6ish hours of just straight fly time). I did record the temperatures with the use of a digital thermometer that records the current temp, the lowest temp reached since the last reset as as well as the highest. I managed to attach this just inside Chloe's carrier ( see forum thread-> viewtopic.php?f=12&t=12448)
> 
> So the lowest temp was 49.6'F, the highest recorded was 74.8'F. That is totally unacceptable for any airline who boasts to take care of its animals . I have to say westjet employees were GREAT, and curious. They just have no idea what these animals are, and they made every attempt to help me with in their means. They are even curious to know why these animals are considered Cargo especially when so fragile.
> 
> Over all I have to say my packing of chloe's carrier and the handwarmers did their job, but knowing the data behind it. I *WILL NOT EVER *fly with her during cooler months. These temps were recorded when half of the country was in a heat wave I cant imagine what it would be like in winter :?


----------



## lehaley

Thanks Lilysmommy. It was driving me nuts that I couldn't remember who posted that!


----------

